# Are we eating right?



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

I'll try to talk a little about healthy food ...
To begin with, I must say that in every country they love their national food very much. Russian, in this regard - almost "fans", we love foreign cars, equipment, electronics, but prefer to eat only Russian food. )
---------------
I know that there are many "right diets", "compensated food" and so on ... These topics periodically appear on the Internet, then they "live" for 3-5 years and "die" ... Is there no long-term rule?
----------------
Still, I want to say about the Myth in Europe and America, who say:
- Russian food is very oily
- Russian food is very poor in a variety of products, as in the USSR there was a lack of food
- Russians eat all kinds of nonsense ...

===============================================
hahaha ...
I would say that in this myth everything is confused ...
In real life, there are several "Russian" cuisines that foreigners do not distinguish and dump into one pile ...

1. Russian cuisine before the Revolution of 1917.
2. Soviet Cuisine 1917 - 1991
3. Modern Russian cuisine.
4. Kitchen of fools ... (!!!! you will be surprised, but there is such ... Aliens, as a rule, see it, then they write and show full nonsense on TV, not realizing that this is Russian entertainment.
The Russians watch these TV programs and roll around with laughter ...

===============================================
Let's try to understand seriously.
Without laughter

===============================================
1. Real Russian cuisine is a kitchen before the Revolution of 1917.

Basic principles:
1.1
Used as much as possible products ..
The names of some products have already been forgotten ... In those years they ate game, natural mushrooms, berries, lots of fruits and vegetables ... To describe this kitchen, I must create a new topic, so I will try to be brief.
(this topic will be continued on other branches, while I'm writing about the basic principles)

See:
Modern people (and Russians) like red caviar ...
In the 19th century this product was considered a garbage in Russia, it was thrown away ... 
Modern people (and Russians) like black caviar and sturgeon ...
In the 19th century this product in Russia was considered "ordinary food", it was very cheap ...
Even there is a Russian proverb: "I love steamed sturgeon - simple Russian food":
Люблю парную осетрину - простую русскую еду! 

1.2
Cooking in Russia in the 19th century is fundamentally different from European and American (Anglo-Saxon) ...
- Anglo-saxons, historically cooked food, using a "grate oven" when the fire burns "UNDER COOKING WITH FOOD" ... So this is called "Frying food", for cooking you need to have butter or fat.

- The Russians historically prepared food using the "Russian stove" when the fire burns "ABOUT THE DISHWASH WITH THE FOOD" ... So this is called "Tomning and Baking", The food is prepared "in its own juice," you do not need to have butter or fat...

Which oven is better for health - Anglo-Saxon or Russian?
)))

1.3
The preparation of food in Russia in the 19th century was not controlled by the Government ...
Everyone who knew how to "cook food" had the right to create his own firm and cook, as he wants ...
For example, you have the right to put in sausage 50 percent of meat, and the rest to fill with bones and hoofs. The buyer will not buy such a product, since everything is regulated by the capitalist "Demand and Supply"
(this is a fundamental difference from the Soviet Kitchen)

===============================================
2. Soviet Cuisine 1917 - 1991

Basic principles:
2.1 Use as few products as possible.
After the Revolution of 1917, there was very little food. In those years, the Soviet Government developed a principle that was supposed to ensure the availability of food for ALL CITIZENS of the USSR, regardless of their income ...

Therefore...
In those years, the principle of "Governmental Standard"
A GOST
All goods, food, clothes and services had to comply with GOST!

Is this good or bad?

Let me write to you how the Government obliged the producer to produce food ... For all people in the USSR ...
(If you have more money, you can buy more expensive goods)

But THIS IS FOR ALL CITIZENS!
because in the USSR there was no unemployment, poor people and homeless people!

I perfectly remember how it was done ...
You then write to me that "this is very unbalanced, in terms of calories, too fat and few vegetables and fruits"
. ))))

----------------------------------------------
Soviet GOST (minimum power)

1. Breakfast 9:00 - 10:00
- porridge (rice, buckwheat, millet, oats and so on ...) Porridge is cooked necessarily "with milk"
- Instead of porridge there are sometimes sausages with stewed cabbage
- Boiled eggs and a piece of cheese
- Bread
- Butter
- Coffee with milk

2. Diner 12:00 - 13:00
- "first course" - Required - soup! Russians believe that a person should eat soup every day. Borsch, Shchi, Solyanka, Mushroom, Milk, Rasslonnik and so on ..
EXCEEDED NUMBER OF SYMBOLS
I will continue if this topic interests you ...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I find this interesting. Please continue.


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Спасибо, я сегодня устал... 
Настолько, что пишу по-русски
Не могу поставить вам "лайк", Администратор не дал мне пока прав


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I find this interesting. Please continue.


I concur.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I was thinking about giving this a try.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Dema said:


> Спасибо, я сегодня устал...
> Настолько, что пишу по-русски
> Не могу поставить вам "лайк", Администратор не дал мне пока прав


Добро пожаловать и приветствую вас здесь. На моем экране кнопка «нравится» находится вправо, чуть ниже типизированных комментариев, иногда трудно найти. Подойди, друг.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I feel like I'm in a 7-11 in Nebraska......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> I feel like I'm in a 7-11 in Nebraska......


LOLOL I grew up in Nebraska, very few Russian speakers there. Google translator, eh?
Briefly: He said he was tired & still cant find the 'like' button, I told him where it hides on my screen, and to get some rest.
Personally: I think this is all cool as hell. Nice to learn from the horses's mouth, ya know?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> LOLOL I grew up in Nebraska, very few Russian speakers there. Google translator, eh?
> Briefly: He said he was tired & still cant find the 'like' button, I told him where it hides on my screen, and to get some rest.
> Personally: I think this is all cool as hell. Nice to learn from the horses's mouth, ya know?


Yeah, I agree.

Yup...used the translator for his and your reply.

All's well.....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> Yup...used the translator for his and your reply.
> 
> All's well.....


OMG no it's not! LOL

I just 'translated' my Russian post back to english and it ended with "Come here, friend" when what I typed was "Get some rest, friend". :vs_shocked: WTF?

I'm going to stick to English, and am glad this happened so now I know maybe what was translated isn't quite what Dema intended.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

While there are american foods, it probably also should be remembered that Americans are generally a mixtures of peoples from many many different countries. Immigrants brought their home countries foods, recipes with them, after all these generations what might be considered as american food, has really evolved from countries around the world.
I felt the need to mention that.
And by the way, I do find your post interesting, please continue.
*EDIT*
And on the topic of online translators, which are great. I copied the above post, translated it to Russian, then opened another online translator and translated it back to english and this is what I got:
_Though there are American products, possibly, also it is necessary to remember, that the Americans, as a rule, represent mixtures of people from many different countries. Immigrants brought the house products, recipes with them after all these generations that it is possible to consider American, is valid эволюционировали from the countries worldwide.
I have felt an indispensability to mention it.
And, by the way, I find your message interesting, please, continue.
_ 
My point is while these translators are great for talking to others who don't speak english, when something doesn't read quite right, it was probably the fault of the translator.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> OMG no it's not! LOL
> 
> I just 'translated' my Russian post back to english and it ended with *"Come here, friend"* when what I typed was "Get some rest, friend". :vs_shocked: WTF?
> 
> I'm going to stick to English, and am glad this happened so now I know maybe what was translated isn't quite what Dema intended.


Ah, yeah, probably won't go over too well with the hubby. As I read Dema's post I notice a few glitches in the translation. I guess that is where the term "lost in translation"came from?


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

if yall want to eat healthy, stop eatting animal products. go whole food plant based for chow

been over 6 months for me and sure has changed my life all around, no more prescribed meds! and training for a half marathon in march...who would have figured.

go on netflix or youtube and watch "what the health" ..and "forks over knifes" that will open yall eyes

say no to eating faces.....lol


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hardcore said:


> if yall want to eat healthy, stop eatting animal products. go whole food plant based for chow
> 
> been over 6 months for me and sure has changed my life all around, no more prescribed meds! and training for a half marathon in march...who would have figured.
> 
> ...


No bacon?
No thanks!

:devil:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hardcore said:


> if yall want to eat healthy, stop eatting animal products. go whole food plant based for chow
> 
> been over 6 months for me and sure has changed my life all around, no more prescribed meds! and training for a half marathon in march...who would have figured.
> 
> ...


Psst .... Hey Hardcore, might not wanna let your drill sergeant in on this veggie thing you got going on ...... He likely has another name for it! :vs_shocked:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Dema had me at solyanka! 

Where is TG when you need her?


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Guys and Ladies, hello!
I was a bit late with the answers ...

---------------------
Now I want to continue the description of what I said before ...
I hope that you have understood that there are several "Russian cuisines":
I will remind you that I wrote and add a little:

================================================== ==
1. Old Russian cuisine in the 19th century:

The basic principle:
1.1 There are many natural products, all dishes are prepared, according to "how can the master do." There are no STANDARDS. Sturgeon and black caviar are very cheap and are considered "ordinary food" ...

1.2 Russians in the 19th century ate very little "heavy meat" (beef). The peasants bred goats and rams. Pigs were kept rarely. Basically - poultry (chickens, geese, ducks, turkeys) ... The cow was used to get milk.

1.3 Russian used to cook "oven for baking," Anglo-Saxons-"oven for frying" ... therefore, the traditional old Russian food - pies.

-------------------------------------------------- ------------------------------------------
2. Soviet cuisine (after the revolution of 1917)

You can compare the points

After the revolution there was a famine and devastation of 1924-1930 ...
Then, the Soviet people, defeated fascism (Nazism) in Europe, lost 27 million citizens in 1941-1945 .. The industry was destroyed. Agriculture has fallen into decay.

Therefore, the Soviet government has developed new principles of nutrition for people ... These are the principles and they differ from the "old Russian cuisine"

2.1 There are very few products, but all meals for Soviet people should contain the necessary amount of calories and vitamins. Food production is controlled by the Government. The so-called "Government standard" GOST.

2.2. Soviet people begin to eat "heavy meat" - beef. (This is a nightmare, for me, a village one) .. In addition, the Government, as a rule, pays attention to the production of beef, they consider this meat - "basic and necessary."

A little digression ...
_Therefore, a new anti-Soviet myth arises: "The USSR can not produce meat!"
What does this myth mean?
It means that the USSR can not produce* beef*!
But ... Russian and Soviet people always ate Pork, Lamb!
*Americans sell "beef" on stock exchanges, so they think that the presence of beef in the Country is a sign of prosperity. But it's not right...*_

2.3 The accessories for preparing food in the Soviet Union were, as in Europe and America


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Now, I will continue a little ...
The guys on your forum, ask about *Borsch and Solyanka.*
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------------
Of course, I'll tell you how to do it, especially since I like to "eat tasty and inexpensive"
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------------
But...

*First I have to tell you about "Soviet cuisine", otherwise you will not understand anything.*

-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------------
Soviet cuisine is a set of cheap products that must provide a person with the necessary amount of calories and vitamins. The Soviet government developed in the 1930s, the so-called "GOST", which provides their number.

*Is it a forum for survival and extreme?*
*Then you need to know this GOST !!!*
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------------------------
In Stalin's times, "Soviet cuisine" was developed.
Principles are written in the book "About healthy and tasty Food"

I'll post a link on the Internet to this book in 1952 ...
But .. If you do not like Stalin, then do not read, because the first pages of the book will simply lead you into shock - the first 20 pages scold America and capitalism ..
If you want to know what "Soviet cuisine and GOST" is, you can skip them ...


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Moderator, can I post links to the book "Soviet Cuisine"?
It contains the principles of Soviet cuisine ...
But, This book was created in Stalin's times. It contains "political propaganda of 1952"


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Dema had me at solyanka!
> 
> Where is TG when you need her?


Read my messages ..
I'll try to tell the Americans how to eat delicious. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry guys, I'm working on 12 different contracts right now so I'm up to my ears in meetings and dumb people who ask the same question 6 times LOL
I'm very GLAD @Dema is here 
I still read the forum every day, if I don't emerge in time for Wstern Christmas to wish everyone love and good luck, there's always the Russian Orthodox Christmas on January 6'th (We're still on Julian calendar).

As to me, I'm a herbivore, my perogies and cabbage rolls are full of veg and hot peppers


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

TG said:


> Sorry guys,


Сделай им таз "Оливье" и пусть обожрутся :tango_face_smile:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Dema said:


> Сделай им таз "Оливье" и пусть обожрутся :tango_face_smile:


Mayo is gross, I just can't lol


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

I asked the Moderator.
He is silent, although the moderator must be online ...
----------
I will not talk about the Russian and Soviet Kitchen until I get the permission of the Moderator.

Dot


----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

TG said:


> Mayo is gross, I just can't lol


Слушай, не лезь, да?
Есть ЧТО-то, что можешь по моей теме возразить, тогда пиши путево


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dema said:


> Слушай, не лезь, да?
> Есть ЧТО-то, что можешь по моей теме возразить, тогда пиши путево


Use English on this board. I can't moderate what you say as I do not read, write, or speak Russian.

Why do you need permission to talk about food? Read the forum rules. If discussing food does not violate the rules, there is no problem. As a matter of fact, if you want to be this crowd's best friend, talk food!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## Dema (Dec 11, 2017)

Denton said:


> Use English on this board.


This is an ordinary Russian swearing ...
-------------
In the ratio of the rest ..
I will write in English ...
You can whistle and shit all my "immigrants from Russia" on my messages.
I do not give a WORD EDITED about them ...
==============
AND....
I ask the Administrator / Moderator not to threaten me ..
I do not like?
----------------
I will leave, and you will remain with your "Russian emigrant",


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If I can speak English, anyone can  Also, I can voice my opinion regarding mayo, it’s not off topic. Don’t worry, I’m not ruining your thread


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> If I can speak English, anyone can  Also, I can voice my opinion regarding mayo, it's not off topic. Don't worry, I'm not ruining your thread


Did Dema just call you a Russian emigrant? :vs_shocked:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What a guy? What a personality, huh? Seems to actually fit the US typical stereotype of a Russian male. :vs_lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Did Dema just call you a Russian emigrant? :vs_shocked:


As if that's a bad thing lol


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

DEMA...if I may....

You seem to be making a simple discussion forum much more difficult than it is.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> DEMA...if I may....
> 
> You seem to be making a simple discussion forum much more difficult than it is.


He's gone, Robie.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

What did I miss?

I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> I always miss the good stuff.


Either not enough vodka was drank or too much was. I prefer to assume the former. Vodka is the water of friendship! :vs_wine::vs_wine::vs_shake:


----------

